# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Shpat Kasapi

## tina_I17

Kuku cfare bodall e kini harru shpat kasapin....

oooo ja ha loqken shpatit, shume i bukur a po?

hajt shkruni dicka per shpatin kitu. 

se llakum oshte KREJTTTTTTTTT

----------


## Davius

Tina permbahu moj cike, shume shpejt u dashuroke ne kengetaret.
Shpati eshte nje kengetare i mire dhe nje student i mire sepse  e kam koleg ne fakultet dhe me moshen qe ka aritur keto suksese mendoj se do te ndricoje dhe me shume ne te ardhmen kur do te pjeket se tash eshte shume i njome.

----------


## ArberXYZ

Se simpatizoj fare.

Eshte mendjemadh dhe s'ka ndonje kenge te vecante- mendimi im

----------


## aid

SHpati hahahahaha ajj as nuk din me kendu as lidhje nuk ka me mashkulll gati si femer edhe zerin edhe pamjen e jashtme

----------


## OSTEOMIELITIS

SHPAT  KASAPI    si  bukurosh ndoshta ehde eshte ,veq si kengetar nuk ja vlen te shurdhohen veshet me te se nuk ka asgje origjinale,thjeshte vazhdon traditen kopjusete shumices se kengetareve shqiptare.


Lirisht mund te them sja vlen me e ndegju

----------


## Fotzenland

Ha ha ha me kujtut Shpatin. 
E kam nigju live ne nje si tip klubi skiatoresh ne maqedoni. "Kodra e diellit" e kishte emrin ai vendi me duket. Nejse se e kishim te Shpati. Ca me nigju aman. Casa Alarm leshon tinguj me te kendshem.

----------


## StormAngel

> Se simpatizoj fare.
> 
> Eshte mendjemadh dhe s'ka ndonje kenge te vecante- mendimi im


Shpati nuk eshte aspak i ketille.  :shkelje syri: 
Nqs e njef pak me mire, do shofish se eshte cun shume i mire dhe nuk ka fare mendjemadhesi ne te.
Mirepo, kur je cik i njohur, nuk ka si ndryshe te sillesh me njerezit, se te hypin mbi qafe nqs sillesh i mire me cdokend.
Une e njof Shpatin personalisht dhe eshte cun flori.

----------


## OSTEOMIELITIS

[QUOTE=StormAngel]Shpati nuk eshte aspak i ketille.  :shkelje syri: 
Nqs e njef pak me mire, do shofish se eshte cun shume i mire dhe nuk ka fare mendjemadhesi ne te.
Mirepo, kur je cik i njohur, nuk ka si ndryshe te sillesh me njerezit, se te hypin mbi qafe nqs sillesh i mire me cdokend.
Une e njof Shpatin personalisht dhe eshte cun flori.[/QUOTE




 Une nuk e njoh se qfar djali eshte mirepo si kengetar nuk me pelqen aspak ,megjithese duket si djal simpatik besoj se eshte edhe djal i mire dhe i sjellshem.

----------


## ArberXYZ

> Shpati nuk eshte aspak i ketille. 
> Nqs e njef pak me mire, do shofish se eshte cun shume i mire dhe nuk ka fare mendjemadhesi ne te.
> Mirepo, kur je cik i njohur, nuk ka si ndryshe te sillesh me njerezit, se te hypin mbi qafe nqs sillesh i mire me cdokend.
> Une e njof Shpatin personalisht dhe eshte cun flori.



StormAngel, 

Une Shpatin e njoh thejshti nga TV, dhe me ka krijuar kete pershtypje.

Shpresoj te jem gabuar.

Ne fakt, ashtu sic thua ti eshte, kur je pak i njohur, me dashje apo pa dashje behesh pak mendjemadh. Nuk i shmangesh dot fames

----------


## Nico11

Shpati si kengetar eshte jo i keq por si thuan njerzit puna e ben mjeshtrin,prandaj mendoj se me tutje do te behet edhe me i mire.

----------


## Davius

U perzien gjerat ketu me duket. Ne flasim per vlerat si artist qe ka Shpat Kasapi dhe jo si djale i mire dhe i ndershem apo si tip. Shume prej neve nuk na intereson pamja e jashtme e nje kengetari por ngjyra e zerit dhe menyra se si kendon dhe origjinaliteti qe ka!

Neso do t'i donim kengetaret pse jane te sjellshem do te publikonin edhe StormAngel & Davius nga nje album dhe duke ditur se ne jemi te bute dhe te sjellshem do te na donin te gjithe edhe pse nuk kemi lidhje me kendimin madje as coolera nuk jemi dmth do ishim origjinal ne skene...

Mos t'i ngaterrojme gjerat sa i perketet vleres se nje solo kengetari. 50 Cent eshte njeriu me i shemtuar ne USA por eshte njeri nder kengetaret qe ka shitur me shume miliona kopje te albumeve te tij gjate vitit 2004 dmth amerikanet nuk vlerosjne Britneyn apo Cristinen me nuditete e tyre neper videospote por e duan shembull 50 Cent sepse din te kendoje bukur...

Atje vlersohet ARTI kurse tek ne kush valle?

----------


## tina_I17

oooooooooooooooooooo une ja ha lloqken atina krejttttttttttt krejttttttttttttttttttttttttt krejttttttttttttttttttt edhe krejtttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ja ha! shume i mire oshte. hahahahaha

hey davius nime e njeh a?

ani pra answer qita pytye
kurr e ka shpat kasapi ditlindjen? sa i gjat oshte shpati?[/list]a ka pasur aksident?
a ka nje vrajë/plagos ne ftyre? sorry i'm not being rude.
a oshte i eger? apo i sjellshum?
does he get PISSED OFF when girls round after him? and try and talk to him?

pash te lutem pergjigji kita pytyeeeeeeee

shpat kasapi the best..... well better then ermali, ermali mandejmadheeeeeee, but i love ermali to as well.

----------


## Davius

> hey davius nime e njeh a?
> 
> *kurr e ka shpat kasapi ditlindjen?*  
> Nuk e dije sepse se kam pyetur vetem tja kerkoj ID CARD-in e fakultetit dhe t'ja mar se keshtu me vie palidhje ta pyes....
> 
> *sa i gjat oshte shpati?*
> Eshte afersisht 1.78...dmth mesatar...
> 
> *a ka pasur aksident?*
> ...


Ja pergjigjet te gjitha i ke ne citat...me ke lodhur mi...

----------


## Davius

> Sigurisht qe keni degjuar per nje lidhje te mundur midis Tunes dhe Shpat Kasapit, por a eshte i vertet ky lajm? 
> JO.Pergjigjen e ka dhene vete Tuna, e cila e pyetur nga Albaniac  ka thene se Shpati dhe ajo jane vetem shoke.Asgje e jashtezakonshme ketu, pasi kane edhe te njejtin menaxher e shpesh here jane pare ne koncerte se bashku.Ok boll u shtremberuat me mosbesim, keshtu na tha keshtu po ju themi!


Kjo eshte nje thesheme e zakonte ne boten e muzikes...

----------


## tina_I17

> Kjo eshte nje thesheme e zakonte ne boten e muzikes...


por a oshte e vertet qe po kalon shpati me tunen?

a oshte tuna tu kalo me albertin? a po me shpatin?

----------


## Nice_Boy

> por a oshte e vertet qe po kalon shpati me tunen?
> 
> a oshte tuna tu kalo me albertin? a po me shpatin?


Tuna si pas saj eshte e Fejuar 2..3 her..

Dhe prallat e femijve qe bejn keta 2 mes veti nuk e din as cka flasin.

Ata jan thjesht shok dhe nuk kan as nje lidhje mes njeri tjeterit..

Mos ndegjoni sepse shakat tek gazetaret qe i jepen behen te mdha kshtu qe Ata nje intervist qe ka bere njeri prej tyre ka bere shaka dhe sot u be e madhe..

Gjith te mirat

----------


## pim_kie

wow shum qudi me vjen kur pi lexoj shka keni shkruar per ket kengatar. Met vertet ësht ber edhe ne kosovë sikur jasht ne diaspor. Vetem se ësht pak a shum i njoftur Shpati nuk don me thën se nuk ësht njeri sikur une dhe ti. Mua me dhimbet shum sepse krejt po e kan nje mendim per to edhe nese aj mendim nuk ëht i vertet, nejse une nuk e njof shpatin personalisht ma merr mendja se nuk osht sikur se po thojn krejt, dmth mendjemadh dhe i eger. Give him the benefit of the doubt!

----------


## cika shkodrane

shpat kasapi kendon shum mir sidomos kenga e tij e fundit me pelqen shum 'pa ty sjetoj'
por e kam degjuar ne nje intervist dhe nuk me pelqeu shum, i eger ndoshta nuk esht por mendjemadh mu duk dhe nuk ishte i shprehur shum keq flite

----------


## Bl3ri

*Kush eshte locka e Shpatit*

*AFERA E SHPAT KASAPIT ME VITEN NE TIRANE E RASTIT APO...*

Kengetari teper i adhuruar nga vajzat shqiptare, Shpat Kasapi, tani nuk fsheh afersine e tij me Viten nga Shqiperia. Ne kete foto ju e gjeni Shpat Kasapin ne shoqeri me Viten dhe si duket nga fotot mund te shihet se kjo afersi eshte shume me e madhe se sa nje shoqeri e rastit. 

Nuk e dijme se Shpat Kasapi kete lidhje e ka vetem gjate vizitave te tij ne Tirane apo ka deshire qe edhe ta mbaje ne te ardhmen. Mirepo ne Tirane shume vajza presin dhe enderrojne per Shpatin. Ndersa Vita eshte ajo qe mund te ngrohet me Shpatin ne keto dite dimri te dhjetorit. Pasi edhe vet Shpat Kasapi ka deklaruar se ndjehet me nje grip te keq, ngase ju eshte ftohur shpina

Nje kolege i Shpatit ka thene se Shapti kete e ka bere me qellim, te shihet i shoqeruar me Viten, pas disa spekulimeve qe u perhapen se Shpati preferon jeten e R. Williams, te jete GAY.

----------


## GRamadani

nncncncnc  kuku  qysh  i  vije  inat  djemve  sepse  shpati  asht  ma  i  mir  heheheh  mos  gjelozoni  hiq  ju  djemt  se  nuk  kini  shanc  mja  kalu  ok

----------

